# butterfly



## camera obscura (Jul 30, 2009)

Ah, sorry if you were expecting a bug. This is a butterfly knife made popular in the Philippians and Indonesia. The handle is pretty too, but saving that for another day/post.


----------



## mooimeisie (Jul 30, 2009)

Very clear shot.  Can almost feel the sharpness of the blade.


----------

